# Beretta CX4 Storm



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone have any comments on the CX4 Storm. They have a couple at the local Gander Mtn. Dind't really look at them that close but they were priced six something, like I said I wasn't looking that close. Looked pretty cool.

Anyone got one? Shot one?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Its a cool looking gun, with an unusual action. The barrel rotates, rather than angling upwards when shot.

I had one in 9mm for a few months, and it shot as well or better (accuracy) than some of the other semi-auto guns I own. 

I put over 1400 rounds through it. I never had a misfire or any other kind of failure.

I sold it when my interests drifted off to single action revolvers. Sometimes I think I should have hung onto it, but I felt sorry for it sitting in the safe all the time.

WM


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Are you talking about the handgun or the carbine rifle. I'm looking at the rifle. The pistol is the PX4.

http://www.berettausa.com/product/product_rifles_main.htm


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

cruzthepug said:


> Are you talking about the handgun or the carbine rifle. I'm looking at the rifle. The pistol is the PX4.
> 
> http://www.berettausa.com/product/product_rifles_main.htm


  

Oops!

Nevermind .....

WM


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been looking around and watching a few videos on YouTube and it looks like a fun shooter. The local shop has one in 9mm hanging on the wall and they have it priced pretty low, compared to the .40 I saw at Gander Mtn. The demand for this gun can't be too high, so I think I tell them when they want to get rid of the CX4 to call me. Thinking they will ask what it will take for me to buy, I'll tell them if they will knock off $100 I'll take it home.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Must be more in demand than I thought. It was hanging on the wall on Tuesday, but it was gone today. Oh well, I really didn't need the spend that money anyway.:smt022


----------

